# Exercise as a trigger?



## laurenbetcher (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone else get exercise induced diarrhea? I'm a regular 1/2 marathon runner and I get sick every time I go for a long run. I know that there is "runners diarrhea" but I'm trying all of their suggestions: stick to water, only use supplements that you have used before, don't eat a high fiber meal the night before, take a anti diarrheal medication. The medication is the only thing that works but then I don't have a BM for a day or so when I'm usually going 3-4 times a day of diarrhea. I'm also too crampy after a run to feel like eating or drinking without inducing another BM.

The long and the short of it: are there any other athletes out there with suggestions? I'm not having trouble keeping weight on but would love to not feel like crap.


----------



## Pepper H (Jan 3, 2013)

If anxiety is a trigger, maybe this has something to do with your heart rate? I'm not an athlete at all, but I've noticed that when I speed up when walking because I have to catch a train or because I'm bored, if my heart rate increases enough, it can be triggering. Then I need to slow down and need to make my heart rate drop.

Also, walking and running are well-known for accelerating digestion in general, you should probably ask your doctor about that. You can ask if you should take more anti-D meds, it depends on how you can handle it.


----------



## someday (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm a new runner and have visited many a running websites trying to find the answer to this issue. I don't necessarily get runners diarrhea but there is many a time when I've set out for a run and by time I'm almost home, I really have to have a BM. Of course, I'm also not running 13.1 miles so I'm not sure what that would do to me. According to these running websites, this is a somewhat of common occurrence.

I actually ran a 5K race yesterday and took a little more immodium than I normally do to make sure I didn't have any issues. My run was at noon, and all I had prior to that for breakfast at about 7am was a slice of toast with peanut butter and honey, a banana and a little bit of gatorade. The less I have on my stomach the better, so if I can fit it in, morning runs are the best. That's usually not doable however so I make sure I don't eat any snacks after lunch and usually won't eat later than 12:00pm so I can run at 5 or 6 without issue. Most times I'm OK but it seems to be hit or miss.

Check out Runner Worlds website. They have a good forum on there where they have a lot of good advice.

Good luck!


----------



## laurenbetcher (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks guys.


----------



## traci1988 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have to run on an absolutely empty stomach. I know that goes against what they say in running mags, but that is the only thing that works for me. Good luck.


----------



## laurenbetcher (Feb 13, 2013)

Me too. I know I'm not supposed to but it seems to help.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

i also need to run on an empty stomach and it has to be morning,first thing too.


----------



## lifesucks (Feb 18, 2013)

I workout on the treadmill about 1 hr 5 days a week, have to stop at least twice to go to the bathroom.


----------



## jeffreybemis (Feb 19, 2013)

traci1988 said:


> I have to run on an absolutely empty stomach. I know that goes against what they say in running mags, but that is the only thing that works for me. Good luck.


Running with an empty stomach is also good. Somehow I can prevent having difficulties or some stomach ache, but in some cases, I would fill my stomach a little food or water and I don't have any problem with it.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I've been a spectator at various runs and you can tell this happens to most runners--the line for the portapotty at the finish line is very long. Many will even vomit. Must be a form of torture.


----------



## laurenbetcher (Feb 13, 2013)

sometimes running does feel like a form of torture. Other times it allows me to listen to the music that I can't listen to infront of my children. There are an awful lot of four letter words out there.


----------



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

Not an athlete but even small amounts of exercise send me running to the bathroom. I can't go on hikes or anything for this reason. Exercise is either indoors, or dog walks around the neighborhood.


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

Here my take on IBS and exercise... too much acid in the system. Heavy exercise results in too much lactic acid in the system that the body needs to neutralize w/ alkaline minerals. As a result, not enough minerals are available to address enzyme creation for digestion, hence diarrhea. The other problem is that digestive tracts needs to be kept warm to function properly. I've noticed that excessive sweating around the abs that are left to evaporate on its own causes the abs to become cold and uncomfortable. For a strong individual w/ excellent digestion, this wouldn't be a concern. For those prone to IBS moments, this will do it.

How to resolve this? I've used alkaline boosters drops w/ water and drink that on an empty stomach every morning (note "empty stomach") to buffer my alkaline levels in the body. During exercise and after exercises, I'd take electrolyte capsules (eg. Endurolyte, Salt Stick, etc.). I'd also take calcium supplements. This is to make sure I replenish all the electrolytes I've lost. My meals after exercising would be simpler meals w/o too much fat or spices. Milk is also good after workouts (assuming you are not lactose intolerant, otherwise use lactose-free milk). I also have my meal w/ an enzyme capsule to supplement the enzymes. Also don't overeat after exercising. The digestive organs are already weak and tired after lots of exercising so if you try to work them too hard in a meal, they will protest in their own ways. If you sweat around the abs, try to keep it dry and warm. When done exercising keep the abs warm, and use some heating pads if you have to. Doing all this sure beats sitting on the toilet in pain for all you're trying to gain.

Skip the gatorade, imo, it is a garbage drink w/ way too much acid and will probably cause the runs. I think Vitamin water (Revive) or coco water is a much better bet. Or just use electrolyte capsules and water.

I'm saying this from experience. Before any exercise might result in D on my next meal. Now, it's rare if I stick the the plan above.

Oh yes, skip the carbonated drinks... it's way too acidic for your own good if you are having problems w/ IBS.


----------

